# 56  Huffy Eldorado



## jd56

Well it hit the high 50's here in Va. Beach today. So I decided to do a cleanup on the 56 Eldorado.
Lots of pitting in the paint and rims. The rack will need more than what I know how to do.
Washed the bike. 0000 wool'd the fenders and chromed parts. Waxed the painted areas the best I could to hopefully prevent further rust. Aired the dryrotted tires. Which are oversized at 26X2.125. The wheels will need truing as I have a slight wobble on the rear.
All in all it looks good.

heres the before cleanup pic






here are the after shots

















Then there is the rack that needs work. Lots of rust. Any ideas on getting rid of rust / pitting without painting?


----------



## vincev

Very nice cleaned up.


----------



## cadillacbike

It looks good.I have a 20inch Eldorado i been wanting to work on .


----------



## partsguy

Nice! This is 1965 model, not a 1956. My friend had one, same year (1965) and it was absolutly pristine! Not a scratch or ding anywhere and 100% original, even had the original tires! He sold it for $350 I think.


----------



## jd56

*65 not 56?*

the serial number is a 6H + 6 digits and according to the ABC Services date book under Huffman with this prefix makes it a 1956. 

But a claim that it is 65' is disappointing, considering the overall condition. I thought I got a prestine bike for a 56. Still a nice bike just the same and no complaints. 
The litature is nill on these middleweight Huffy's and if someone has an ad from 56 and 65 that would help validate the years that these sported then....not that I don't beleive you classicfan1. 

Scott, can you help me here? Huffy's are your baby right?


----------



## jd56

Classic,
thanks for the comments though. 
Thanks everyone for the compliments. I had to do some real scrubbing on those rims and my fingertips still hurt.

It was fun though.


----------



## jd56

*Correction 65 not 56 Eldorado*

Well the consensus is that this is a 1965 not a 56'. 
You get research material and do research at whatever is at the fingers disposal and you still can be wrong.

I hope my inexperience in this hobby is a point well taken. Never assume you know all the answers, untill you are have all the answers.
Beware of date books and serial projects that have been established because there is always an exception to the rule. But for the most part I have not had them fail me before, until now.

Please don't think I'm not pleased to have all that is at our disposal for research. Hence the reason why I'm here among the knowledgable and in no way do I mean to be sound facetious. 

Thanks for pointing the error out and the followup on the styling of the bike. 

That picture / serial / manufacturer registery sounds like its a great idea. Comparing styles may be the only sure way to know of a true year (s).


----------



## partsguy

jd56 said:


> the serial number is a 6H + 6 digits and according to the ABC Services date book under Huffman with this prefix makes it a 1956.
> 
> But a claim that it is 65' is disappointing, considering the overall condition. I thought I got a prestine bike for a 56. Still a nice bike just the same and no complaints.
> The litature is nill on these middleweight Huffy's and if someone has an ad from 56 and 65 that would help validate the years that these sported then....not that I don't beleive you classicfan1.
> 
> Scott, can you help me here? Huffy's are your baby right?




Oh? I thought you got the numbers backwards. In that case, it is a 1966. I have a 1966 Silver Jet in my garage...compare that a 1956. Two totally different animals.


----------



## partsguy

Well...sounds like we need to come in my classroom again 

Huffy Middleweight History 101

In 1965, Huffy totally redeisgned the frames of their bikes. The only exceptions were the base models and the Galaxies. Previously, you had bikes with the frame pictured below:





A 1963 Huffy cruiser. All original, and yes he is mine. This is an old pic and he has since got nice new whitewalls and an NOS rear fender reflector. Note the chrome caps on the twin top tubes and the remains of a decal headbadge. 1963 was the first year for decal headbadges, yet a few left over metal ones made it on to other later bikes. It is uncommon to find that, though. Decal seat tube designs came in even earlier, though.

Below is a pic of my beat-up old 1966 Silver Jet. I have been rabidly searching for a Huffy springer rack and the horn and switch for the tank. But note the longer frame, the changed position of the tubes, and now sporting chrome plastic bullets where the rounded metal caps once were. Huffys began to take on this body style in 1964 and by '65, every cruiser had this style frame. The exceptions, of course were the base models and Galaxies.




This style went on a few years and then the golden age of middle weights came to a close. With the style of bike you have and the serial number, we go back to the old drawing board:

- The first digit in the serial number indicates the last digit in the year of manufacture.
"19_6"

- Now, this is a 1960s bike, therefore, it is a 1966 model.

Class dismissed!


----------



## jd56

*Always in the classroom*

Let me say this site and the knowledge here is amazing. One can always count on a memeber(s) that knows their stuff. 
Huffy 101, semester 1 is completed. Thanks for the information.

Not meaning to be annoying but, does someone have pictures of the mid 50's Huffys? The well sought after 55 Radio bike is well publicised but, this is a ballooner.
I'm curious as to what Huffy middleweights, if any were produced in the 50's, looked like.

Stephen and Scott, great information and thanks for the lesson. 
It's clear I have a lot to learn and I'm all ears.
I am embarrassed but, am pleased that Cabers are willing to point out what needs correcting.

Values of a mid 50's vs mid 60's would be substancial I would guess. 
Still it was a great find, I love the look, and am pleased to have it.


----------



## pedal alley

*raised hand in the back row....*

what year was the first Huffy canti-frame ?
what was the last year Huffy ,
used rear facing dropouts ?


----------



## partsguy

jd56 said:


> Let me say this site and the knowledge here is amazing. One can always count on a memeber(s) that knows their stuff.
> Huffy 101, semester 1 is completed. Thanks for the information.
> 
> Not meaning to be annoying but, does someone have pictures of the mid 50's Huffys? The well sought after 55 Radio bike is well publicised but, this is a ballooner.
> I'm curious as to what Huffy middleweights, if any were produced in the 50's, looked like.
> 
> Stephen and Scott, great information and thanks for the lesson.
> It's clear I have a lot to learn and I'm all ears.
> I am embarrassed but, am pleased that Cabers are willing to point out what needs correcting.
> 
> Values of a mid 50's vs mid 60's would be substancial I would guess.
> Still it was a great find, I love the look, and am pleased to have it.




Not really, values are in the same ball park for MOST bikes.


----------



## jd56

*Values*



classicfan1 said:


> Not really, values are in the same ball park for MOST bikes.




Thanks,
Good to know. at least I'm not taking a hit on it.
Not that I plan on selling it. I live the bike. Not as much as my Astro but it's a great looking bike.


----------



## AsenathPaneah

*Restoring a Huffy El Dorado Too*





That bike cleans up nice! This is my first classic. Not sure of the exact year because the serial no. has been painted over. The paint isn't original which was great because it gave me an excuse to repaint it the way I want. Felt a bit weird about it after hearing Bike experts saying "Woooooeee to anyone that paints an antique." But deep down I wanted to paint it however I pleased. Hey, I'm the one that will ride it. Can't wait to take some paint remover to it and repaint it bright red, top it off with clear and get some decals made to replace the "El Dorado" sign that was painted over.


----------



## AsenathPaneah

*10 Yeays Younger*

Thanks ClassicFan1, turned out that my El Dorado is also a late 60's model. Good to know for finding replacement parts like the seat I'm looking for.


----------



## chucksoldbikes

*i have  an eldarado i was  gona   fix up   but  decided to sell it*



i have  an  elderado i was   gona restore   but  i am  gona sell it  now  125.00 plus shipping
chucksoldbikes  cpcsps@yahoo.com


----------



## jd56

*repaint or not repaint*



AsenathPaneah said:


> View attachment 39407
> That bike cleans up nice! This is my first classic. Not sure of the exact year because the serial no. has been painted over. The paint isn't original which was great because it gave me an excuse to repaint it the way I want. Felt a bit weird about it after hearing Bike experts saying "Woooooeee to anyone that paints an antique." But deep down I wanted to paint it however I pleased. Hey, I'm the one that will ride it. Can't wait to take some paint remover to it and repaint it bright red, top it off with clear and get some decals made to replace the "El Dorado" sign that was painted over.




AP, from what I can tell in your avitar the bike looks good. 
Make the bike yours and if repainting does that, go for it. Just don't rattle can it. Unless you're good at it. Girls bikes I think are not red but, I've not been able to find any 60's ads showing the Eldorado and the collors that were available.

If you decide to take the frenders off, I'd love to buy the front one. I need the ornament, as mine is broken. If you decide to paint the tank bezel please let me know and I'll swap you mine. My chrome is gone and it looks like yours is still chromed.

Have fun with it and keep us posted on the progress. 

JD


----------

